# Fall Bite Is on!!!!



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Last minute decision to go out pand out this eve...only had a couple hours..love spending time with my boy..and love that he loves it too !


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Levi Troyer said:


> out


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

You have every right to NOT answer this question: do you mind if I ask where that was? Not specific location....just body of water.
Great night regardless. Congrats!


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

West Branch


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Levi!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow !! Nice Pike ! Did you measure that thing ?


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Yep. 36in


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Great fish. I love those big pike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice northern!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice pike, don't see a ton out of branch.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Levi Troyer said:


> Yep. 36in


Well I woulda been wrong...I woulda guessed bigger than 36"!..beautiful fish!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow nice fish.
I caught a 36 inch pike when I was your son's age. His looks much heavier than mine was.
thanks, for report,
Rickerd


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

He's got a head on him like a 'Gator !!


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Great times with your boy!! Congrats


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Westend is loaded with pike 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Levi Troyer said:


> View attachment 377323
> View attachment 377321
> Last minute decision to go out pand out this eve...only had a couple hours..love spending time with my boy..and love that he loves it too !


You mean u didn't invite me


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Your allways welcome in my boat


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, I didn't look at the fish that closely, just how "slim" that second !musky! was! Very Good fishing trip! We get some northerns there ice fishing, not a rarity at all!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice fish!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's a West Branch northern from last month caught on one of my 7" crankbaits. Hard to tell in the pic but the wounds on it's back looked like it got T-boned from a muskie at some point.
Berlin is also full of pike now which is a big contrast from 10 or so years ago when they were somewhat rare.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I had kept hearing about pike at Berlin, but I had never caught one until this year. It wasn't a big one ..... maybe 26 - 28". It blasted a hollow body frog.


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice catches!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> Here's a West Branch northern from last month caught on one of my 7" crankbaits. Hard to tell in the pic but the wounds on it's back looked like it got T-boned from a muskie at some point.
> Berlin is also full of pike now which is a big contrast from 10 or so years ago when they were somewhat rare.
> View attachment 377577


Maybe the pike in Berlin can thin out some of the shad and improve the walleye fishing. By that I mean the catching! Competing with too much natural forage out there!


----------



## smp005 (Dec 26, 2016)

How are the lake levels? Have they started the drawdown yet?


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Yes...the lake is down most of concrete is above water at Rock Springs


----------



## wildromanian (Oct 22, 2017)

Was this catch and release?


----------



## Levi Troyer (Mar 25, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOW, didn't know Berlin had Pike. LOVE pike fishing and are easy to find...getting them to bite is a whole other thing. Awesome fish congrats!!


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

try Highland Town Lake it has pike in it since it was built.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Berlin last weekend. Main lake still good. Upper reaches and small bays bone dry. 










West Branch was down another 8” last Saturday from the previous weekend. Still good to go. This was from this past Tuesday.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

My buddy caught this one about 1 last night at WB


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Your buddy is pretty strong holding that beast with one hand. Looks like the musky drew blood as payback.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Wow! Your buddy is pretty strong holding that beast with one hand. Looks like the musky drew blood as payback.


You beat me to it. That looked more like a musky than a pike to me.

Also, local fishing writer for the paper said exactly the same as the OP in his article today. In the last week he fished the Ohio River, Mosquito, and Shenango. Said the bass were on fire everywhere. Smallies in the Ohio, LMB in the other two.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

O it was definitely a musky


----------

